# Stan Canada



## PeterT (Mar 25, 2022)

Stumbled on this place You-Tubing. Turns out its located pretty close to home. New, used, repairs (no other knowledge or affiliation). One of the vids show bed re-grinding.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ4ain59nDX6NlZc30SM7yQ


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 28, 2022)

There's been some posts here about Stan-Canada in the short time I've been around. Reviews on their 'dealings' have been mixed from what I recall.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks. Ya that rings a vague bell. I thought I tried typing the name in search first but maybe didn't enter it right. Like I say, no prior affiliation.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 29, 2022)

My experience with them on used stuff is they are not cheap but they will deal so that helps take some of the sting out of the purchase price.


----------

